# Manufacturer??????



## bentwoody66 (Oct 9, 2015)

Is this a .........


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry for the small pics! Looks like a Merkel?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2015)

Whatever it is, I like it! Looks nice and roomy. I'd be interested if it becomes available.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 9, 2015)

Miami Carryall? Missing the baskets?


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 10, 2015)

Bid it to win it!  Good luck today.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lovell Diamond?orMerkel


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 10, 2015)

Is anyone bidding on this? I'm not, was just curious as to what it is for future reference.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 10, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> Is anyone bidding on this? I'm not, was just curious as to what it is for future reference.




Where is it being offered?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 10, 2015)

It was on auctionzip this morning near Toledo Ohio. Didn't want to reveal so anyone who was there and in the know got a good deal.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks, I didn't really expect a response but figured it didn't hurt to ask.


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 12, 2015)

The chainring sprocket not Merkel or  Miami , looks like a Gendron or something like Reading or ?????? can't see real good.


----------

